# Help: 6 speakers off 4 ch amp?



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

I have 4 Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1s one in each door rated at 100rms(400peak) and 2 Infinity 693.11i 6x9s rated at 110rms(330peak) per speaker. I want to try and run all six speakers off my Infinity Kappa Four amp rated at 125rms x 4 @ 4ohms, 150rms x 4 @ 2ohms, 300rms x 2 @ 4ohms bridged with an overall rating of 600rms and 1200w peak. My idea is to run all 4 Infinity Kappa Perfects in a series/parallel circuit to the front channels keeping the impedance at 4 ohms bridged at 300rms x 2 @ 4ohms giving each speaker approximately 75rms then running the Infinity Kappa 693.11i off the rear channel for 150rms x 2 @ 2ohms as the 6x9s are rated at 2 ohms. Would 75rms to each speaker be enough for the Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1s without under powering then enough to cause damage? Currently I have 2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1s on the front channels and 2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1s on the rear channels giving each speaker 125rms. So my final question would be is it safe to run these 6 speakers off my Infinity Kappa Four or should I get another amp and run the 6x9s with a sub woofer instead? Any advice is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What you should do is use your 4 channel to run you front comp active!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You sure do like stringing wire .. and pulling seats out . have fun .


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

Right now I can't afford to do anything but run wire but Cruzer you're right I should lol
Thank you guys again


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Run your rear speakers parallel with eachother. Your front just run them normal


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you mean front left, rear left parallel and front right rear right parallel to the front left and right channels. Then 6x9s regular on rear channels? What would be the difference?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

hook the front left to channel 1, the front right to channel 2, the rear left door and rear left 6x9 pos to pos and neg to neg to channel 3, the rear right door and rear right 6x9 pos to pos and neg to neg to channel 4.


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

The amp would see that as 3 ohms for the rear?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

..2


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The dots werent for anything other than this forum requires at least 3 characters per post


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

(4*2)/(4+2) = 1.3 ohms


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

guy... you are killing me. Do what I recommended you to do than put a meter on it and tell me what you read. 
jsyk- if a speaker says 4 ohms generally it hovers around there but will very rarely read 4.0, and even if it does when your speaker is playing it doesnt stay at that.

here is a pic from the 12volt to help


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

My 6x9s are 2 ohms is all I'm saying
My 6 1/2s are 4 ohms


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

HurikaneDrew said:


> My 6x9s are 2 ohms is all I'm saying
> My 6 1/2s are 4 ohms


Crap I am sorry man I missed that you are right


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would still run it like that as long as you are not beating on the amp it should be able to handle it. Though to be honest full range 6x9s on the rear deck will sound terrible there are too many reflections and it would muddy up your stereo imaging pretty bad. You can put an inline resistor to raise the the resistance if your stuck on putting them in.
I am sorry I didnt read your first post carefully enough now I feel like a jerk..... even though I know I am


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

No problem. I am going to get a 3 channel amp that pushes 80 x 2 + 500 x 1 at 2 ohms and a sub which I'll run my 6x9s and sub off of. For now I'll just have my four door speakers hooked up to the Infinity Kappa Four.


----------

